# New Tokina 11-16mm today, some fun pics



## Redwing24 (Jun 24, 2010)

shot with d90 some CC welcome

1





2




3





4






5





 
6
non tokina


----------



## ifi (Jun 24, 2010)

This lens is so much fun... I want one 

Good shots :thumbup:


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 24, 2010)

I pretty much only like the 4th.  It has an interesting line, but the sky is a bit dull.

The others are just odd angles, oddly framed or just not too interesting.

I know you are new to the lens and you'll get over the newness of it, but you need to learn to work with the distortion that it creates


----------



## Redwing24 (Jun 24, 2010)

im very happy with the lens, my parents house is right by the train tracks, I've been taking pics of graffiti, but the train conductor was prob wondering what was going on when I was about 5 feet from the tracks when they came by. It wont be my last time doing it. I just bought my camera not even two weeks ago, so Im a total noob at Dslr's.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 24, 2010)

Redwing24 said:


> im very happy with the lens, my parents house is right by the train tracks, I've been taking pics of graffiti, but the train conductor was prob wondering what was going on when I was about 5 feet from the tracks when they came by. It wont be my last time doing it. I just bought my camera not even two weeks ago, so Im a total noob at Dslr's.



I dont get your reply.  Are you making excuses for your images?


----------



## Redwing24 (Jun 24, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> Redwing24 said:
> 
> 
> > im very happy with the lens, my parents house is right by the train tracks, I've been taking pics of graffiti, but the train conductor was prob wondering what was going on when I was about 5 feet from the tracks when they came by. It wont be my last time doing it. I just bought my camera not even two weeks ago, so Im a total noob at Dslr's.
> ...


 
no excusses, Im happy with my pics. Im stating a fact that Im new to the DSlr world, thats it. And the lens is new so I need to find the right technique to expose the wide angle. But when people chime in saying the sky is to dull, well that is what the sky looked like today. When you have to photoshop your image to make it look good then your not doing a good job at taking them.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 24, 2010)

Ooookkkkk then.  Happy shooting.


----------



## Fedaykin (Jun 24, 2010)

#4 is a keeper.


----------



## Redwing24 (Jul 3, 2010)

went to kc and took a couple pics of Union Station


----------



## Infidel (Jul 6, 2010)

I must say, I'm a little jealous...of the photographs, more so than the lens.

Around here, you're likely to get thrown in handcuffs for photographing anything to do with transit or infrastructure. You know, camera-wielding terrorists and all.


----------

